# Programmiersprache REXX?



## Morpheus2100 (15. Nov 2006)

Hallo Leute,

mich hat heute meine Firma verkloppt ich soll mir mal die Sprache REXX anschauen!

Hat irgendjemand über diese Sprache Informationen?

Finde auch im Google sehr wenig!

DANKE
MFG
MIKE


----------



## Roar (15. Nov 2006)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/REXX  ???:L


----------



## AlArenal (15. Nov 2006)

Rexx?? Kenne ich nur noch vom Amiga (ARexx) und OS/2.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/REXX


----------



## Morpheus2100 (15. Nov 2006)

Ok danke! Die hatte ich schon, allem anschein is da nicht viel zufinden!

DANKE
MFG
MIKE


----------



## AlArenal (15. Nov 2006)

noch mehr Rex


----------



## Morpheus2100 (16. Nov 2006)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> noch mehr Rex



 :noe:    :roll:


----------



## byte (16. Nov 2006)

Morpheus2100 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> allem anschein is da nicht viel zufinden!



Der Artikel bei Wiki ist doch schonmal recht ausführlich und unten sind weitere Links zum Vertiefen, zum Beispiel ein 250 Seiten starker Programmers Guide von IBM als PDF. ???:L Reicht das nicht erstmal?


----------



## Gast (21. Nov 2006)

Morpheus2100 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> AlArenal hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 <-- wieso? er hat es doch im wesentlichen zusammengefasst.


----------

